# Convenient ways to find out if a stock has fully franked dividends



## helpme (19 December 2017)

Is there a convenient way to check if a stock has fully franked dividends? Are there some websites to help in this work? It will be a great time-saver. Thanks.


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 December 2017)

This site http://dividends.com.au/upcoming-dividends/


----------



## So_Cynical (20 December 2017)

This site www.asx.com.au


----------



## galumay (20 December 2017)

Dont forget franking can change from year to year within a company.


----------



## willy1111 (20 December 2017)

helpme said:


> Is there a convenient way to check if a stock has fully franked dividends? Are there some websites to help in this work? It will be a great time-saver. Thanks.




http://www.sharedividends.com.au


----------



## Sir Burr (20 December 2017)

galumay said:


> Dont forget franking can change from year to year within a company.




True that!

I bought the 12 year dividend history from one of the sites above. Sorted those that were 100% franked, then by number of payments made over the 12 year period.

Backtested those that had say 14/18/22 number of payments over the period with a simple long term system to compare results.

Yes, no guarentee that those will continue paying though.


----------

